# Rapid Competition Parking Lot Edition



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

With our first race of the season behind us it's time to start a new thread.
17.5 Rubber is a fast and perfect pace class.
Track building at 9:30am and racing at 11:30am
It is a pleasure to have help setting up and at the end of the day help putting everything away. 

Next race: July 26th

A show of hands, who will be attending.


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

You know ill be there!


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

*onroad parking lot*

A few pics from the test and tune day at RAPID COMPETITION RACEWAY asphalt edition!!!!


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

*pics*

some more!!!


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

*pics*

enjoy!!!


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

Good job jesse, you found the manage attachment button!!!


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

that was the easy part lol.....


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

J FAST said:


> that was the easy part lol.....


haha good job:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Hey Andrew, 

Stop growing already!

Good to see you guys this weekend, definately gonna try and get to that side of the state more often. Just under a 3 hour drive, not too bad.

Tim


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Tim Stamper said:


> Hey Andrew,
> 
> Stop growing already!
> 
> ...


TIM STAMPER!!! man I wondered if you were still around. You better come run with us a few times this winter. we used to have to do the drive to come run with ya... What you running TC ? 12th? see ya Jesse:wave:


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

Man those VTA cars look sweet!


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

JFast:

Hi,

I'll try and get Tim Stamper over here a couple of times this winter. I'll be wheelin a VTA soon. I just have to gather a few things together and I'll out here so you can laugh at me trying to drive


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

TimXLB said:


> JFast:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'll try and get Tim Stamper over here a couple of times this winter. I'll be wheelin a VTA soon. I just have to gather a few things together and I'll out here so you can laugh at me trying to drive


Hi Tim, Oh dont worry I haven't had much wheel time since cleaveland. Im rusty ask Andrew.....should be fun... lol. Denney let me drive his VTA and they are dang fast for a 21.5 ...fun too.. I might have to grow a mullet.(JK Denney)inside joke. see ya soon Jesse:wave:


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Tim XLB pm sent


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

July 26th, next rubber race! Who's in?


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Hey Jesse how's it goin. I'm primarily running 13.5 1s 12th scale and the backup class is 13.5 rubber tire sedan. 

Tim


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

J Fast:

PM sent


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

Is this all road course stuff or do you guys set up for oval, too?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

XXX-Steve said:


> Is this all road course stuff or do you guys set up for oval, too?


Hey Steve,
If we can get enough interested in Oval we can make a layout that would be easy to change.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Well, got the spool in the car and the proper gears now. Just need to slap some paint on a body and I'll be good to go for next time. Can't wait.

Bill.


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

Jesse:

Hi,

you have another pm.


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

i wish i still had a sedan for some rubber tire action!


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

Max said:


> i wish i still had a sedan for some rubber tire action!


Ebay baby!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

Max said:


> i wish i still had a sedan for some rubber tire action!


Your brother doesn't have any Tamiyas sitting around? 

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

lol... its being sold as we speak!


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

Well max, wish you could come out and play with us! you should stop by tho next sunday when we run, im sure someone will let u take a lap or two!


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

Sunday, July 26th is our next asphalt race day, whos going to make it?


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

I will if the rain doesn't.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

WarpWind said:


> I will if the rain doesn't.


Word!

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!!!
Will the rain hold off?
If it does, Mike will be picking up more fire hose for us.
Thanks


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

Mike:

Hi,

We'll stop by and see you Sunday. I'll call before we leave. 

Thanks

Tim


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Rain looks like it should hold off except for a scattered shower or two. I'll be there around 10'ish. My crawler is in a pile of parts waiting for some new goodies so I snagged the 17.5 out of it and taped up a couple sedan bodies so I'm good to go for some regular TC action.


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

02CooperS said:


> Rain looks like it should hold off except for a scattered shower or two. I'll be there around 10'ish. My crawler is in a pile of parts waiting for some new goodies so I snagged the 17.5 out of it and taped up a couple sedan bodies so I'm good to go for some regular TC action.


hmm cant wait!


----------



## PreFontainerc76 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey Andrew, when is the indoor season gonna start?


----------



## J.O. (Feb 4, 2006)

Andrew,

You have a PM.

Jeremy


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

J.O. said:


> Andrew,
> 
> You have a PM.
> 
> Jeremy


Back at you


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

PreFontainerc76 said:


> Hey Andrew, when is the indoor season gonna start?


We do not have a specific date yet, we are shooting for sometime in September, probably towards the end.


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

Our next schedual ashpalt day is this following sunday August 2.
Show of hands for who will be there?
maybe this time we should bring 2 brooms?

I think it would be cool if we could get the indoor track all set up so we can get to some indoor racing soon!


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Andrew Knapp said:


> Our next schedual ashpalt day is this following sunday August 2.
> Show of hands for who will be there?
> maybe this time we should bring 2 brooms?
> 
> I think it would be cool if we could get the indoor track all set up so we can get to some indoor racing soon!


Ill be gone untill the 4th..bringing my neices to Disney land...but when i get back im down to help clean and paint ..ect... i would like to go indoors. so I can run something lol....


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*2009/2010 indoor season*

Looking ahead to the indoor season there is a fair amount of preparation that needs to happen before we go inside this fall.

A fresh coat of paint on all tables tops and all wooden boarders.
Paint the scoring riser.
The tile floor needs to be cleaned with a power scrubber of some kind.
The plastic lane dividers need to be cleaned.
Glass windows washed
Bathroom cleaned from top to bottom.
Back room organized and cleaned.
Carpet restretched

Please consider how you can help.
If not physically, monetarily.

Things needed:

Floor scrubber
Floor cleaner
Floor patch
Glass cleaner
Toilet paper
Paper towels
Bag of cloth rags
Tall kitchen trach bags
3 gal. White semi gloss paint
1 gal. gray semi gloss paint
2 gal. Lacquer thinner


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Fred.... you have a PM waiting for you in your inbox.


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

Andrew Knapp said:


> Our next schedual ashpalt day is this following sunday August 2.
> Show of hands for who will be there?
> maybe this time we should bring 2 brooms?
> 
> I think it would be cool if we could get the indoor track all set up so we can get to some indoor racing soon!


t^t^t


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

No racing for me...my weekend to work.

Fred - I'll see you/talk to you next week about indoor track work...

Denney


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

Because of no response for tomorrow's asphalt racing, we will just cancel it. So asphalt racing tomorrow is Canceled


----------

